# printing problem with imac and brother HL1240 Laser printer



## sariah (Apr 22, 2003)

Ever since we bought this blue imack and the brother HL-1240 Laser Printer all programs crash when I print. I have to restart the program before I can continue. 
They do not crash when I print on the HP Deshjet 953C.
Any ideas what I can do to print and keep the programs running too?
Sariah


----------



## techjeff (Apr 28, 2003)

If you haven't already done so, go to http://solutions.brother.com/hl1200/download/drivers1240.html and make sure you are using the latest driver for your version of the Operating System.

If you don't know for sure what you have, click the Apple, and select "About This Mac".

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

You should make sure you have the newest and most up-to-date printer driver for your printer. Also, try reinstalling your printer driver to make sure it's installed properly. You may also need to make more virtual memory as it seems like you may as well be running out of memory (RAM).

Good luck,

HexStar


----------

